# Looking for a medium- larger tortoise



## Klimek (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for a tortoise that is medium to a larger size. A sulcata is fine but anything a little smaller would be good. I live in the chicago land area.
Thanks
-Patrick


----------



## Laura (Apr 11, 2012)

what about winters? where will it live?


----------



## Akronic (Apr 11, 2012)

You might want to look into Redfoots they get bigger than the Testudo family and are smaller than the Sulcata


----------



## Klimek (Apr 12, 2012)

Laura said:


> what about winters? where will it live?



I have a large basement where i could set up a large pen.


----------



## BrookeB (Apr 12, 2012)

how large is large... I love sulcatas and they are wonderfull pets if you can set them up right... I would say a Leopard because they stay a little smaller and they are very cool.. nice torts... but I just think you should maybe go smaller than that... Unless you have a large basement that you coulds set up like a tort house... grass, grow lights, heating, substrate, mvb... it's fine when they are teeny tiny hatchlings but what about when they are big and messy... Small torts can be really cool... sweet and have alot of personality.. Just my two cents.. and really good luck and WELCOME


----------



## Klimek (Apr 13, 2012)

Yea I would prefer a leopard but they are really hard to find in il. If i set up a pen in my basement it would probably be 8x10 which is a little small for a sulcata but perfect for a leopard.


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2012)

basements are not ideal.. my opinion... just hate seeing that.. an animal that thrives on being outdoors and NEEDs the sun... being cooped up in cold basement for months, is just not fair.. 
it can be done.. but I just dont think it ideal..


----------



## Klimek (Apr 14, 2012)

Laura said:


> basements are not ideal.. my opinion... just hate seeing that.. an animal that thrives on being outdoors and NEEDs the sun... being cooped up in cold basement for months, is just not fair..
> it can be done.. but I just dont think it ideal..



Would you consider this for all types of tortoises or just the bigger ones?


----------



## Bow (Apr 17, 2012)

Klimek said:


> Would you consider this for all types of tortoises or just the bigger ones?



I'm not Laura, but I have to say all tortoise need the light of day. Real light, no bulb is ever as good as the sun. Walter is the other side of the scale of tortoises, he's just about 4 inches long (if he stretches) and his favorite thing is sitting in the sun.


----------



## drthyclcv (May 17, 2012)

Klimek said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a tortoise that is medium to a larger size. A sulcata is fine but anything a little smaller would be good. I live in the chicago land area.
> Thanks
> -Patrick


Hi, my name is Dorothy and I have 2 Ornate box turtles for adoption, they are 4" in size and will grow up to 6" as adults. I lost my house and moved to one bedroom apartment so I can't keep those guys. there is no addoption fee, but shipping fee.


----------



## wellington (May 17, 2012)

There are a lot of us living in the colder northern states that have leopards and Sulcata's, maybe not ideal, but can be done fairly easy and with happy torts. Looking at the big picture, most tortoises are not in the ideal place. The biggest concern is if you can afford to house properly in the winter months and if you have an area or means to heat a large outdoor tort. house. It cost a little more then the warmer states.


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (May 21, 2012)

What about a star tortoise


----------



## yagyujubei (May 21, 2012)

It seem that Laura is saying that we shouldn't even have tortoises. I guess we're just bad keepers (in her opinion)


wellington said:


> There are a lot of us living in the colder northern states that have leopards and Sulcata's, maybe not ideal, but can be done fairly easy and with happy torts. Looking at the big picture, most tortoises are not in the ideal place. The biggest concern is if you can afford to house properly in the winter months and if you have an area or means to heat a large outdoor tort. house. It cost a little more then the warmer states.


----------



## Englishrose (May 21, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> It seem that Laura is saying that we shouldn't even have tortoises. I guess we're just bad keepers (in her opinion)
> 
> 
> wellington said:
> ...


----------



## coreyc (May 21, 2012)

Laura said:


> basements are not ideal.. my opinion... just hate seeing that.. an animal that thrives on being outdoors and NEEDs the sun... being cooped up in cold basement for months, is just not fair..
> it can be done.. but I just dont think it ideal..



Mine are in my basement and they are just fine .If you take the time to set them up right you will be all set so are you saying everyone in the east coast should not be keeper ? I have seen a lot of west coast torts that are not taken care of its not where you live it's how you care of them that matters


----------



## yagyujubei (May 21, 2012)

Not sure I see your point. Are you saying that Laura has a right to her opinion, but I don't? My opinion is that you should mind your own business.


Englishrose said:


> yagyujubei said:
> 
> 
> > It seem that Laura is saying that we shouldn't even have tortoises. I guess we're just bad keepers (in her opinion)
> ...


----------



## SulcataJoe (May 23, 2012)

I love Siberian Husky's. But I live in S. Florida. This type of dog does not do well in the heat. And it would be inhumane to keep such a spirited dog inside most of the year, even though I have a very big house. So, I have a dog as a pet that can handle the weather.
Just because you can do something, doesn't mean you should.
Just saying...
Have a nice day.


----------

